# First SQ build, 99 Town Car.



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

While I await certain parts to arrive I figured I would start a little work.
Pioneer 80prs
Two Silver Flute 8''s
Two Vifa XT25SC90-04
Two Tectonic Elements 3.5''s 
PPI BA1000.4 to power the midbass ([email protected])
PPI BA800.2 for Midranges ([email protected] running at 8ohm though)
PPI BA800.2 For tweeters ([email protected])
Monoprice RCAs, a bunch of skrink wrap and techflex, Hundreds of feet of power/ground and speaker wire from skyhigh. No idea what i'll be doing for substage if any.

















































Midrange pod was a little more difficult. The 3'' Cap was just a tad too small so I taped off the mid and put it in. Then I put a 2part putty epoxy around it, sanded that down some. Followed that with some bondo and a ton of primer.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

No love for installs the every day guy can afford?


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Keep doing your thing bro.Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice job so far. Cool to see system design questions end up the build logs. You decided to keep the Tectonics?


----------



## All-Or-Nothing (Apr 16, 2013)

I love this body style Town Car. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

let me know what you think of the amps, really considering them for the next build. also, how do you plan to use the 80 prs for that set up? run the eights as the sub stage for now, not a bad idea actually..must admit I'm having a "why didn't I think of that" moment right now.


----------



## killbride (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be following this closely. I picked up a mint 95 tc to use as a cheap dd. Working on my system currently, but love my tc so far haha


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

teldzc1 said:


> Nice job so far. Cool to see system design questions end up the build logs. You decided to keep the Tectonics?


I did for now. I may upgrade later on when money allows Jr since I was dead set on going full active I now need to buy a DSP. I'm looking at the ppi one.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok so I finished the pods for my mids but I was not happy with them. I used a 2part putty epoxy to build up the edges and was supposed to be very strong and stick to PVC. It was strong as hell but did not stick to PVC well at all. So I routered out a trim ring, used a 2part epoxy to adhere it to the PVC and it stuck VERY well. Then used more epoxy to build up a nice transistion and wrapped it in carpet. I also got the rest of my amps in and one extra for a friends install I am doing.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK2soBXDsuM


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

Lyferxb9s said:


> No love for installs the every day guy can afford?


Count me in bro


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ayyy


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

How did you secure the vifas to the pvc piece?


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

I installed a plug in the cap. Routered the edges. Glued it in. Then cut the Vifa cut out in that and screwed it in.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh okay sweet. Thanks. Looks good btw.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

No problem. and thank you.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks good so far.

Any reason to go with the Techtonic Elements 3.5 over the Vifa TC9FD-18-08 3-1/2" or something else. Or was it something that you had on hand? I have been wanting to try the Vifa for some time.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Orion525iT said:


> Looks good so far.
> 
> Any reason to go with the Techtonic Elements 3.5 over the Vifa TC9FD-18-08 3-1/2" or something else. Or was it something that you had on hand? I have been wanting to try the Vifa for some time.


I ran them in my jeep and was very happy with me. I don't think their sensitivity rating is right. I ran 4 off one channel of a cheap head unit in my garage and they were plenty loud. Hers another update


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Heres a video of them

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK2soBXDsuM


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

I was just checking out that PPI unit on Sonic last night. Anticipating your opinion..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

keep it up and we can be tuning in no time


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm hoping to be tuning in a couple weeks, minus subs.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn that 8 looks beastly


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## xiaonvren (Oct 29, 2014)

I love this body style Town Car








_____________________________________
Here is my fifa 15 coins site will sent to you.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Slow progress.
















































Had to do a little work to get a grp31 to fit in the hood. Going to add lower supports and then build a sheet metal battery box.
















































I love this trunk so far. The spare, jack kit, and both batteries fit with PLENTY of room to spare lol


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Anxious to see what you think of the flutes and vifas, I plan on going with those in a 2 way. I heard those vifas really need to be on axis, is that true? 

Anyways your work looks good! Keep it coming!


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope not, they were recommended to me for off axis and their product description says the same.


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

Nice work I have the same tweets and end caps. I don't think you will run short on battery in a hurry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep up the good work sir, and thank you for your service to this country. I know I'm way late here, but happy belated Veteran's Day.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

syncal1 said:


> Keep up the good work sir, and thank you for your service to this country. I know I'm way late here, but happy belated Veteran's Day.


Thank you.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks good so far. Im curious of your opinion of the amps when you get them fired up.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

I have one installed in a customers f250 on a pair of silver flutes and ppi tweeters. So far, so good.


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

Mate! I love your style


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work so far! Had a 2003 TC, loved it!! Hated to sell it, but lousylousy gas mileage was the ultimate decision.
What size caps did you use on those 3 1/2s? Been contemplating something along those lines, using pvc caps instead of fiber glassing some pods, but haven't made up my mind!


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

SQ in a towncar!! LOVE IT great work!


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

HertzGuy said:


> Nice work so far! Had a 2003 TC, loved it!! Hated to sell it, but lousylousy gas mileage was the ultimate decision.
> What size caps did you use on those 3 1/2s? Been contemplating something along those lines, using pvc caps instead of fiber glassing some pods, but haven't made up my mind!


4'' end caps.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

HertzGuy said:


> Nice work so far! Had a 2003 TC, loved it!! Hated to sell it, but lousylousy gas mileage was the ultimate decision.
> What size caps did you use on those 3 1/2s? Been contemplating something along those lines, using pvc caps instead of fiber glassing some pods, but haven't made up my mind!


I get 18mpg in the city and 23/24 highway. I'm happy with that for a v8 with this much weight. I might try a few things to improve that. Knowing it will be a very minor improvement.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

No real updates. I got everything playing. Spent a couple days troubleshooting the DSP and tuning. Installed an [email protected] off channels 1/2 of the 1600.4 for now. Ordered another 8 tonight and drew up the plans for a little 4th order on the rear shelf firing through the rear deck


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

How's it sounding after tuning the dsp? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

Sub'd 

I dig your style! Keep up the good work


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

It sounds much better. The DSP is finicky though. You cannot read what your tunes are on each saved file from the DSP. So once they're loaded onto the DSP you can't look at them and make minor adjustments. Also, after you upload them and then open them back up on the computer they are all back to factory 300-700hz. So I've been writing down everything so I can make small adjustments.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

lolololol


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Glad you liked that.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL great movie


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Agreed...


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

So how are you liking the silver flutes and the vifas? I got my vifas installed, but haven't had time to get my silver flutes in yet.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

I really like the Vifas. Not too sure on the Silver flutes yet. I think I need to either cross them a little higher than 100hz or increase the slope because on heavy bass songs they try to play pretty low. I will increase the gain on them some here soon and try adjust the DSP if they don't perform like I want then I'll be forced to go back to PA midbass' and I am sure with good tuning they will sound great still.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

That box looks awesome! looking forward to more pics of the build your doing great work!


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Going to install the new amp soon I hope and see if that helps.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Upgraded my sub amp, Might be temporary , might just keep it. As much as I want matching amps I don't really think the hifi looks that bad since I painted it.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

well while I am awaiting my other sub to arrive I figured I would mess around with the laser engraver and some LEDs. Not the best look since my subs are shifted as far left and right as the baffle would allow but o well.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome build. I plan on getting a Crown Vic Police Interceptor for my next vehicle as soon as my current truck sells. I definitely have my eye on this one. Ive had a few of these ideas, and its cool to see them actually happen, especially the under deck bandpass.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

galacticmonkey said:


> Awesome build. I plan on getting a Crown Vic Police Interceptor for my next vehicle as soon as my current truck sells. I definitely have my eye on this one. Ive had a few of these ideas, and its cool to see them actually happen, especially the under deck bandpass.


Gmonk from flspl?


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

Thats me. Ive been reading these forums lately. Cant believe Ive been a member here (although not very active) for the past 5 years. I mainly just lurk here. Half of whats shown or said is way above my pay grade.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been on flspl since 08 but got banned in like 12 for along buzz if he was Joe dirt lol


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

SA8v2 VS X8


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

those 8s look awesome, lol. i have an e8v3, love it. sundown makes good stuff for sure


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Yea they are pretty legit. I just realized there isn't even 2% of replies to viewed on this forum. That's pretty damn low.


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

What are the dimensions of the box you were able to fit under the rear deck?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

You should stop worrying about replies and just keep going. you doing a great job so far!


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

11h 36w 18d


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I remember you on some facebook post too. Chuck right?
https://www.facebook.com/AndySenior10


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Went ahead and changed things up even more. Moved the baffle to the other side of the box since I now know the port will clear it. When I was building the box I wasn't 100% sure. I installed the baffle like I always do, with silicon and screws. That way I can remove the baffle if need be. Plus the way I wanted to mount the subs this time. Went back to a 6'' PVC port. Going to see how it performs. Tuning is really high but with .75+polyfil in the sealed chamber it should play low enough. 25+ and ill be happy. If not I will go back to a 4'' aero or possibly try to make a 5'' out of wood.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

The painted hifonics looks good with the rest of the amps.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

thank you. I may still swap it out for the PPI but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

sincerely thinking about removing the HU and just going to a tablet with bluetooth.


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I got bored and decided to relocate the Head unit and install a galaxy tablet in the dash.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo that's nice work! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Very great job I like it. It looks like it was built in there. Very nice work loving the build.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I might have missed it but how are you feeding your system off the tablet? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyferxb9s (Dec 26, 2012)

teldzc1 said:


> I might have missed it but how are you feeding your system off the tablet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Bluetooth. I cannot hear an audible difference in that, aux ,etc... Maybe I just don't have the setup or the ears but I love it either way.


----------

